# Old Firm



## Naybrains (Dec 28, 2011)

Looking forward to tonights match, love watching an old firm game quite fancy going to one at some point. 
Thought the Sunderland Toon games had an interesting atmosphere, must be on another level when these two meet.


Wouldnt mind going to the Milan Derby too!  Any one been?


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Dec 28, 2011)

"interesting atmosphere" get yourself to a Newcastle V Sunderland game Naybrains........then you could taste it for yourself how "interesting" it is....

Kev


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 28, 2011)

golfboysatty said:



			"interesting atmosphere" get yourself to a Newcastle V Sunderland game Naybrains........then you could taste it for yourself how "interesting" it is....

Kev
		
Click to expand...

Been a season Ticket holder for 10 years sooon


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 28, 2011)

Dodger, there's a filter been put on this thread to stop you posting


----------



## chris661 (Dec 28, 2011)

The old firm derby atmosphere is nothing but pure poison. I would advise anyone to steer clear.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Dec 28, 2011)

Naybrains said:



			Been a season Ticket holder for 10 years sooon 

Click to expand...

Where at???


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 28, 2011)

golfboysatty said:



			where at???
		
Click to expand...

sjp  (sda)


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 28, 2011)

1-0 
Ledley - great header


----------



## wull (Dec 28, 2011)

the only scottish game i will bother watching.scottish football is terrible and embarrassing,i love watching english football,far superior.

that being said i'm not even bothering to watch it tonight coz darts is on


----------



## chris661 (Dec 28, 2011)

wull said:



			.scottish football is terrible and embarrassing,i love watching english football,far superior.
		
Click to expand...

Granted Scottish football is pretty dire but did you see the premiership game between Swansea and QPR? Far superior? nae chance


----------



## Dodger (Dec 28, 2011)

The gulf in class was massive....I fully expect the currant buns to get beat next week v Arbroath in the cup in what will be a tough game but one that may just be a winnable one for them if they can rise to the occasion.

It was never in doubt but we should have put them away earlier.

I do predict a tear-stained interview slamming the failure to implement any sort of goal line technology.

A 17 point swing in 8 weeks shows what a great gaffer Super Swally is.

I had to laugh at Ian Crocker constantly telling us Celtic could smell Rangers......I really thought that surely most of them would have received a pack of shower gel for Christmas but sadly none of them have managed to have a wash yet.

Hail Hail!!


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 28, 2011)

Enjoyed that (as a neutral) makes the title race a bit more interesting.


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 28, 2011)

very good game with abit a passion added aswell


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 28, 2011)

who won?

SPL - subbuteo premier league


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2011)

Was a pretty decent game for this armchair fan with no allegiance either way. I know the standard of games usually goes down in the blood and guts of a derby but if these two are the best in Scotland, isn't the gulf just getting bigger. That isn't a dig, but more a question as a footie fan in general. If the level of the Premier league becomes watered down, doesn't that impact on the players coming through. To be honest I think the Scots have the nucleus of a very young and talented national side coming through but if they aren't getting top level competition how can they expect to compete with the Germany, Spain and France's.

I watched the Swansea v QPR game and to me it was nothing more than a glorified championship game which is where I think one of them may be heading for next year.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 28, 2011)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Was a pretty decent game for this armchair fan with no allegiance either way. I know the standard of games usually goes down in the blood and guts of a derby but if these two are the best in Scotland, isn't the gulf just getting bigger. That isn't a dig, but more a question as a footie fan in general. If the level of the Premier league becomes watered down, doesn't that impact on the players coming through. To be honest I think the Scots have the nucleus of a very young and talented national side coming through but if they aren't getting top level competition how can they expect to compete with the Germany, Spain and France's.

I watched the Swansea v QPR game and to me it was nothing more than a glorified championship game which is where I think one of them may be heading for next year.
		
Click to expand...

Homer, I can see that happening with the premiership or whatever its called where the top 3 or 4 are getting stronger and the rest are dropping further and further away. The reality is the same in both the leagues just it is easier to take a pop at Scottish football.


----------



## A1ex (Dec 28, 2011)

The gulf in class? I think the opening post must have been tanked up on whiskey and watching through green tinted glasses.

Celtic just shaded a game very, very low on quality. Rangers created the better chances and were utterly woeful. One set piece was the difference.

Can still see Rangers winning the title due to Neil Lennon. If Celtic had anyone decent in charge they'd walk it.


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 28, 2011)

K



A1ex said:



			I think the opening post must have been tanked up on whiskey and watching through green tinted glasses.
		
Click to expand...

You mean post no 11.  I certainly don't own a pair a pair of green (or blue) tinted glasses


----------



## A1ex (Dec 28, 2011)

Naybrains said:



			K
You mean post no 11.  I certainly don't own a pair a pair of green (or blue) tinted glasses 

Click to expand...

Apologies! Starting reading on page 2


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 28, 2011)

A1ex said:



			The gulf in class? I think the opening post must have been tanked up on whiskey and watching through green tinted glasses.

.
		
Click to expand...

 ???????  Think you must have read a different opening post than me then .. even the scots on here will tell you scotish league is poor & the same will happen in the premier league unless the wealty is distributed better to give other teams an equal chance .. like the NBA in america the teams finishing lowest get better 1st round collage draft picks , they can trade them then , generating better players or player & cash , ok PL dont do draft picks but something will have  to be done or it will end up like scotland


----------



## Bomber69 (Dec 28, 2011)

Dodger said:



			The gulf in class was massive....I fully expect the currant buns to get beat next week v Arbroath in the cup in what will be a tough game but one that may just be a winnable one for them if they can rise to the occasion.

It was never in doubt but we should have put them away earlier.

I do predict a tear-stained interview slamming the failure to implement any sort of goal line technology.

A 17 point swing in 8 weeks shows what a great gaffer Super Swally is.

I had to laugh at Ian Crocker constantly telling us Celtic could smell Rangers......I really thought that surely most of them would have received a pack of shower gel for Christmas but sadly none of them have managed to have a wash yet.

Hail Hail!!
		
Click to expand...

Blah blah blah, still a long way to go and you Nuggets will lose it again, 4 in a row for the Mighty Glasgow Rangers........


----------



## A1ex (Dec 28, 2011)

bladeplayer said:



			???????  Think you must have read a different opening post than me then .. even the scots on here will tell you scotish league is poor & the same will happen in the premier league unless the wealty is distributed better to give other teams an equal chance .. like the NBA in america the teams finishing lowest get better 1st round collage draft picks , they can trade them then , generating better players or player & cash , ok PL dont do draft picks but something will have  to be done or it will end up like scotland
		
Click to expand...

I acknowledged my mistake in the above post!

Re: Distributution of weath in the PL. It's actually split very well. The highest to lowest ratio of TV income is 2 to 1. Compare that to Spain where it's almost 20 to 1.

The PL is becoming more competitive than it was a few years back. Spurs and Man City have broke up the Big Four, through various ways. You've got the situation where a massive club like Liverpool is struggling to finish in the Top 5.

Football is never going to be totally even, as some clubs are bigger and will generate more money through matchday revenue. So comparisons with American sports aren't applicable. In terms of how the PL is run and how it divides its TV revenue, they do a good job.

Compare the split with Spain, Italy and Germany and the PL divides the money to the lowest clubs better than anyone.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Dec 28, 2011)

What a shame we don't have goal line camera's,Rangers should have been 1-0 up at half time,but having seen some of the decisions the ref gave against them,he was never going to award them the goal that WAS.The ref was poor tonight,but then again so were both teams,poor advert for Scottish Football.
The Soap Dodgers are now 2 points clear,but the cream will always rise to the top,so i shan't be losing any sleep.


----------



## Bomber69 (Dec 29, 2011)

Mungoscorner said:



			What a shame we don't have goal line camera's,Rangers should have been 1-0 up at half time,but having seen some of the decisions the ref gave against them,he was never going to award them the goal that WAS.The ref was poor tonight,but then again so were both teams,poor advert for Scottish Football.
The Soap Dodgers are now 2 points clear,but the cream will always rise to the top,so i shan't be losing any sleep.
		
Click to expand...

Well said:thup:


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Dec 29, 2011)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Was a pretty decent game for this armchair fan with no allegiance either way. I know the standard of games usually goes down in the blood and guts of a derby but if these two are the best in Scotland, isn't the gulf just getting bigger. That isn't a dig, but more a question as a footie fan in general. If the level of the Premier league becomes watered down, doesn't that impact on the players coming through. To be honest I think the Scots have the nucleus of a very young and talented national side coming through but if they aren't getting top level competition how can they expect to compete with the Germany, Spain and France's.

I watched the Swansea v QPR game and to me it was nothing more than a glorified championship game which is where I think one of them may be heading for next year.
		
Click to expand...

Scottish football in general is in dramatic decline, including The OF.They are always going to be 1 & 2 because of gate receipts/sponsorship/TV money, but even they have become poor compared to where they were 5/10 years ago.
My team (Hibs) were playing Inverness last night.I'm a season ticket holder and each and every game this season I've been to (I've missed 3 home and away) I've said it was the worst football I've seen.Last night was no different.It was dire.
Using Hibs as an example, we're supposed to be the 4th biggest team in Scotland (I'll concede Hearts are bigger based on support only), we have the 4th biggest wage bill in the league, our stadium is the best in Scotland outside Glasgow, we have the best training facilities possibly even including The OF, we have almost zero debt.So, everything is in place on the non-footballing side to challenge for 3rd (maybe even 2nd or 1st(!) given the quality of both sides of Glasgow)But we're fighting relegation.

Why?Because everything is relative with the finances.Why would a player come to Scotland when he can earn more playing League 2 in England?When we do bring our own players thru, they're off along the M8 asap where they slowly disintegrate (Scott Brown was awesome at Hibs, he's crap at Celtic)

The only way to invigorate Scottish football? Get rid of the OF, (they'd leave tomorrow of they could) Introduce salary caps to all teams, only have 30 professional teams with the others aligned as semi-pro 'feeder teams' allowing youth experience.Make the top league 16 playing twice a season.A minimum of 6 'youth developed' players in match day squad.Summer football.Cap the cost of a ticket to a max of Â£20 per adult, Â£10 per kid for cat A games, Â£10/Â£5 for the rest.
And most controversial, stop live games on TV.This will never happen, but it would help get people back thru the turnstyles.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 29, 2011)

I love it when the English based on here come on a have a pop at the standard of Scottish football which I'll happily admit is dog poo.

However the Premiership is the most over rated league in the world. 90% of the Premiership games I watch are pants, over paid over hyped players who couldn't entertain at a kids party. As for the Championship, its the same as the SPL now, kick and rush.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 29, 2011)

Adi2Dassler said:



			Scottish football in general is in dramatic decline, including The OF.They are always going to be 1 & 2 because of gate receipts/sponsorship/TV money, but even they have become poor compared to where they were 5/10 years ago.
My team (Hibs) were playing Inverness last night.I'm a season ticket holder and each and every game this season I've been to (I've missed 3 home and away) I've said it was the worst football I've seen.Last night was no different.It was dire.
Using Hibs as an example, we're supposed to be the 4th biggest team in Scotland (I'll concede Hearts are bigger based on support only), we have the 4th biggest wage bill in the league, our stadium is the best in Scotland outside Glasgow, we have the best training facilities possibly even including The OF, we have almost zero debt.So, everything is in place on the non-footballing side to challenge for 3rd (maybe even 2nd or 1st(!) given the quality of both sides of Glasgow)But we're fighting relegation.

Why?Because everything is relative with the finances.Why would a player come to Scotland when he can earn more playing League 2 in England?When we do bring our own players thru, they're off along the M8 asap where they slowly disintegrate *(Scott Brown was awesome at Hibs, he's crap at Celtic)*

The only way to invigorate Scottish football? Get rid of the OF, (they'd leave tomorrow of they could) Introduce salary caps to all teams, only have 30 professional teams with the others aligned as semi-pro 'feeder teams' allowing youth experience.Make the top league 16 playing twice a season.A minimum of 6 'youth developed' players in match day squad.Summer football.Cap the cost of a ticket to a max of Â£20 per adult, Â£10 per kid for cat A games, Â£10/Â£5 for the rest.
And most controversial, stop live games on TV.This will never happen, but it would help get people back thru the turnstyles.
		
Click to expand...

Do I detect a touch of bitterness there??!! Brown was again one of our key players last night.The reason he stood out at Hibs was the fact that you were and are very poor.

A pal of mine was at Easter Road last night through hospitality and says it was the worst game he has witnessed and being a Hibee he has witnessed many (his words).

Getting rid of the OF would kill Scottish Football but I kinda agree with the rest of your post.

For me there are far too may teams and ideally we should have a maximum of as you say 30 in 2 leagues....again it won't happen and neither sadly will the cost come down...... at Â£44 a ticket to see Celtic v Rangers is way,way too much to be paying to watch a poor standard of football.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Dec 29, 2011)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I watched the Swansea v QPR game and to me it was nothing more than a glorified championship game which is where I think one of them may be heading for next year.
		
Click to expand...

Here, steady on! There's plenty of good football played in the Championship.


----------



## richart (Dec 29, 2011)

Aztecs27 said:



			Here, steady on! There's plenty of good football played in the Championship.
		
Click to expand...

True Jon, presumably you have seen it from the teams playing against Forest ?  How can you go from playoffs to relegation zone on one season. The other two teams, Reading and Cardiff, that made the playoffs last season are in the top 6 again this season.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 29, 2011)

A quick stat for the Currants on here to ponder.......

*PLG - P26 W15 D5 L6*
*'Super' Ally* - *P26 W14 D6 L6*

McCoist has also managed getting knocked out of 2 European comps by lowly teams,knocked out of the League Cup by 1st Division Falkirk and blown a 15 point lead.

Mowbray got hounded by the press for being crap (rightly so) but Ally's record doesn't seem to get the press baying for blood......pleasing though and long may that continue.:thup:


----------



## A1ex (Dec 29, 2011)

Dodger said:



			A quick stat for the Currants on here to ponder.......

*PLG - P26 W15 D5 L6*
*'Super' Ally* - *P26 W14 D6 L6*

McCoist has also managed getting knocked out of 2 European comps by lowly teams,knocked out of the League Cup by 1st Division Falkirk and blown a 15 point lead.

Mowbray got hounded by the press for being crap (rightly so) but Ally's record doesn't seem to get the press baying for blood......pleasing though and long may that continue.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

You forget Rangers are screwed financially and lost their best defender in the summer. Celtic should be way clear.

Also worth noting that Rangers fortune has dose-dived after their best player Naismith got injured. That is the only reason the gap has been closed. They've got no money to replace him. Pretty poor effort to blame McCoist for it all.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 29, 2011)

A1ex said:



			Also worth noting that Rangers fortune has dose-dived after their best player Naismith got injured. That is the only reason the gap has been closed. They've got no money to replace him. Pretty poor effort to blame McCoist for it all.
		
Click to expand...

So they only have 15 or 16 players? Rangers only became crap after losing ONE player through injury? The only reason they have no money is because Murray was fiddling the tax man.


----------



## A1ex (Dec 29, 2011)

chris661 said:



			So they only have 15 or 16 players? Rangers only became crap after losing ONE player through injury? The only reason they have no money is because Murray was fiddling the tax man.
		
Click to expand...

Naismith had loads of goals from midfield, he was their key player. Celtic don't have anyone to compare as he was a class above. Just saying if you take away a lynchpin out of any team, they'll suffer.

Compare the form with him in the side and without it, the difference is almost 1 point per game less.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 29, 2011)

Adi2Dassler said:



			Scottish football in general is in dramatic decline, including The OF.They are always going to be 1 & 2 because of gate receipts/sponsorship/TV money, but even they have become poor compared to where they were 5/10 years ago.
My team (Hibs) were playing Inverness last night.I'm a season ticket holder and each and every game this season I've been to (I've missed 3 home and away) I've said it was the worst football I've seen.Last night was no different.It was dire.
Using Hibs as an example, we're supposed to be the 4th biggest team in Scotland (I'll concede Hearts are bigger based on support only), we have the 4th biggest wage bill in the league, our stadium is the best in Scotland outside Glasgow, we have the best training facilities possibly even including The OF, we have almost zero debt.So, everything is in place on the non-footballing side to challenge for 3rd (maybe even 2nd or 1st(!) given the quality of both sides of Glasgow)But we're fighting relegation.

Why?Because everything is relative with the finances.Why would a player come to Scotland when he can earn more playing League 2 in England?When we do bring our own players thru, they're off along the M8 asap where they slowly disintegrate (Scott Brown was awesome at Hibs, he's crap at Celtic)

The only way to invigorate Scottish football? Get rid of the OF, (they'd leave tomorrow of they could) Introduce salary caps to all teams, only have 30 professional teams with the others aligned as semi-pro 'feeder teams' allowing youth experience.Make the top league 16 playing twice a season.A minimum of 6 'youth developed' players in match day squad.Summer football.Cap the cost of a ticket to a max of Â£20 per adult, Â£10 per kid for cat A games, Â£10/Â£5 for the rest.
And most controversial, stop live games on TV.This will never happen, but it would help get people back thru the turnstyles.
		
Click to expand...

To abridge a post I sent ages ago, but the gist is:-

Rangers, Celtic, Aberdeen, Hearts, Hibs and Dundee come into the English leagues, the top two in a certain season start in the chamionship, 3-6th start in Division one (north).

We split divisons 1 and 2 into north and south, whilst including the Scottish teams in the northern section (obviously).

Scottish football then beacomes like the league of wales, which is semi-pro for all your Peterheads,Alloa etc.

I'd be in favour, as we already have the Welsh in it now.  BTW can anyone advise why they are allowed in, but there was talk of it being impossible for the Scottish to do this. I know the league chairmen voted against it, but some people said that UEFA would not allow it. Why?


----------



## Yerman (Dec 29, 2011)

chris661 said:



			So they only have 15 or 16 players? Rangers only became crap after losing ONE player through injury? The only reason they have no money is because Murray was fiddling the tax man.
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather watch Finn Harps, and used to.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 29, 2011)

A1ex said:



			You forget Rangers are screwed financially and lost their best defender in the summer. Celtic should be way clear.

Also worth noting that Rangers fortune has dose-dived after their best player Naismith got injured. That is the only reason the gap has been closed. They've got no money to replace him. Pretty poor effort to blame McCoist for it all.
		
Click to expand...

You conveniently forget that their starting line-up last night included Lafferty (Â£3.5m), Jelavic (Â£4m), Davis (Â£3m), McCulloch (Â£2.25m) and Wallace (Â£1.5m), plus whatever they paid for Bocanegra and Papac - both around a million I think. That leaves them with a starting XI costing around Â£18m.

They also have Whittaker (Â£2m) and Edu (Â£2.6m) plus Goian, Bedoya and McKay who all cost.

Of McCoists signings are any achieving pass marks?The best so far is Wallace who is slower that a wet weekend in Scarborough...the rest he has signed barely make the bench so why sign them if he doesn't rate them?

The reason we are not 'way' clear is the fact we have had injuries of our own to key players.....not world beaters but key players and now they have come back into the fold I fully expect us to win the league at a canter this year especially given the fact that the noose is tightening around your necks even more financially.

And anyway.....I thought Davie Weir was still there......:rofl:


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Dec 29, 2011)

Dodger said:



			Do I detect a touch of bitterness there??!! Brown was again one of our key players last night.The reason he stood out at Hibs was the fact that you were and are very poor.

A pal of mine was at Easter Road last night through hospitality and says it was the worst game he has witnessed and being a Hibee he has witnessed many (his words).

Getting rid of the OF would kill Scottish Football but I kinda agree with the rest of your post.

For me there are far too may teams and ideally we should have a maximum of as you say 30 in 2 leagues....again it won't happen and neither sadly will the cost come down...... at Â£44 a ticket to see Celtic v Rangers is way,way too much to be paying to watch a poor standard of football.
		
Click to expand...

Bitter? Deffo not.We saw the best of Scotty and sold him for almost Â£4m.The team he played in at Hibs was far from poor, players such as Kevin Thomson (who I thought was better than Scott) Steven Whittaker,Steven Fletcher was coming thru, Garry OConnor ( pre-drug and Ferrari chaos),Caldwell, the best left back I've seen in The SPL in yonks in David Murphy.It was lacking depth to challenge and when The OF get a whiff of competition, they come in a weaken teams whilst strengthening themselves.The forever nature of Scottish football.

As for last night being the worst game a hibby has witnessed last night, he must be part-time as I've seen worse this season..Dunfie at home,killie at home.It was turgid,though.

And getting rid of the old firm would make the league competitive, Hibs might win a league ( not the cup though, that'll never happen) silverware would be spread about, interest in local teams might increase instead of the stream of glory hunters from Ayrshire/Lothians/Borders/Fife heading off to Mordor/Darkhead.It might make it even less glamourous (if that was possible) to the outsider, but to Scottish football fans outwith OF, it would make it fun again.


----------



## A1ex (Dec 29, 2011)

Dodger said:



You conveniently forget that their starting line-up last night included Lafferty (Â£3.5m), Jelavic (Â£4m), Davis (Â£3m), McCulloch (Â£2.25m) and Wallace (Â£1.5m), plus whatever they paid for Bocanegra and Papac - both around a million I think. That leaves them with a starting XI costing around Â£18m.

They also have Whittaker (Â£2m) and Edu (Â£2.6m) plus Goian, Bedoya and McKay who all cost.

Of McCoists signings are any achieving pass marks?The best so far is Wallace who is slower that a wet weekend in Scarborough...the rest he has signed barely make the bench so why sign them if he doesn't rate them?

The reason we are not 'way' clear is the fact we have had injuries of our own to key players.....not world beaters but key players and now they have come back into the fold I fully expect us to win the league at a canter this year especially given the fact that the noose is tightening around *your *necks even more financially.

And anyway.....I thought Davie Weir was still there......:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'm in no way a Rangers fan. Please note just because someone likes football and doesn't agree with you - it doesn't make them a Rangers fan.

You'll not win anything at a canter, not with that team/manager.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yerman said:



			I'd rather watch Finn Harps, and used to.

Click to expand...

Wheres the hanging noose smilie


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2011)

thecraw said:



			I love it when the English based on here come on a have a pop at the standard of Scottish football which I'll happily admit is dog poo.

However the Premiership is the most over rated league in the world. 90% of the Premiership games I watch are pants, over paid over hyped players who couldn't entertain at a kids party. As for the Championship, its the same as the SPL now, kick and rush.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't having a pop and I actually said I thought the nucleus of the Scottish team is looking good. You've an entertaining U21 side too. My point was that outside the OF the rest of the PL seems lacking in depth and quality. I think the clearest indication is the way Scottish sides seemt ot struggle in Europe even in the Europa League. Granted my own club Fulham went out (its a Fulham tradition to find a way of cocking it up but conceding with 7 seonds left is a new one on me) but they managed to get a few decent results. The likes of Stoke who are not exactly full of household names have managed to find a way.

I'm a football fan and so I don't take any pleasure from any league struggling. I use to watch the Italian and German leagues but again outside the top three or four there is a lot of mediocrity there too. It isn't just a Scottish issue although the gulf between the OF and the rest perhaps highlights it more strongly than elsewhere in Europe


----------



## Dodger (Dec 29, 2011)

A1ex said:



			I'm in no way a Rangers fan. Please note just because someone likes football and doesn't agree with you - it doesn't make them a Rangers fan.

You'll not win anything at a canter, not with that team/manager.
		
Click to expand...

Okay my apologies but you are wrong to pinpoint cash as the reason Rangers are struggling,look at the facts not listen to the fiction......you are also wide of the mark that we won't win by a canter.I'll bookmark the thread and remind you in early April...


----------



## A1ex (Dec 29, 2011)

Dodger said:



			Okay my apologies but you are wrong to pinpoint cash as the reason Rangers are struggling,look at the facts not listen to the fiction......you are also wide of the mark that we won't win by a canter.I'll bookmark the thread and remind you in early April...

Click to expand...

Rangers will get a few loans in in January and overtake you 

Excellent atmosphere last night though, one thing you have to hand it to Celtic and Rangers for :clap:


----------



## 2004Champ (Dec 30, 2011)

A1ex said:



			You forget Rangers are screwed financially and lost their best defender in the summer. Celtic should be way clear.

Also worth noting that Rangers fortune has dose-dived after their best player Naismith got injured. That is the only reason the gap has been closed. They've got no money to replace him. Pretty poor effort to blame McCoist for it all.
		
Click to expand...

The Huns are only screwed financially because they have screwed the Taxman for years and cheated their way to numerous titles by gaining an unfair advantage over their opponents.They have had Â£40 million invested in their playing squad by using this scam.

The only reason the gap has narrowed is because their best player has been injured? Hmm, that's an interesting one.Hasn't our best player, (Izaguirre) been injured since 7th August?

Excuses, excuses.

The fact is The Fat Paul Le Guen is utterly clueless and a duff manager who will be binned by Easter.


----------



## A1ex (Dec 31, 2011)

2004Champ said:



			The Huns are only screwed financially because they have screwed the Taxman for years and cheated their way to numerous titles by gaining an unfair advantage over their opponents.They have had Â£40 million invested in their playing squad by using this scam.

The only reason the gap has narrowed is because their best player has been injured? Hmm, that's an interesting one.Hasn't our best player, (Izaguirre) been injured since 7th August?

Excuses, excuses.

The fact is The Fat Paul Le Guen is utterly clueless and a duff manager who will be binned by Easter.
		
Click to expand...

Izaguirre is a full back. Naismith is an attacking midfielder, central to everthing. If you want to compare the two, fair enough. Much easier to cover for a full back than a fulcrum to how a team plays.

Not excuses just simple facts. Since Naismith got injured Rangers have averaged 1 point less per game. 

Fat Paul Le Guen? He's in his first ever season as manager and only 2 off the top, not a bad return. As I said earlier, not a Rangers fan, just someone that can see through the Old Firm bias and nonsense.

I predict Rangers to sell their best striker and end up pushing Celtic very close but the Hoops just shading it.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 7, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Blah blah blah, still a long way to go and you Nuggets will lose it again, 4 in a row for the Mighty Glasgow Rangers........
		
Click to expand...

Speak up,speak up....I canny hear you!!:whoo:

Hail Hail,looking forward to a sterner challenge next season,maybe the Arabs might run us a bit closer,Hearts maybe,could be a decent challenge for 2nd spot between those 2 next year.


----------



## Revolt (Apr 7, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Speak up,speak up....I canny hear you!!:whoo:

Hail Hail,looking forward to a sterner challenge next season,maybe the Arabs might run us a bit closer,Hearts maybe,could be a decent challenge for 2nd spot between those 2 next year.
		
Click to expand...

how did you world beaters get on against killie the other week ? youd best hope no one runs you close next season because you lot always bottle it if theres a hint of pressure.... recent oldfirm..... cup final..... etc etc


----------



## chris661 (Apr 7, 2012)

Revolt said:



			how did you world beaters get on against killie the other week ? youd best hope no one runs you close next season because you lot always bottle it if theres a hint of pressure.... recent oldfirm..... cup final..... etc etc
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha average age of the team today 23 next year they will be more used to being in that position AGAIN.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 7, 2012)

Revolt said:



			how did you world beaters get on against killie the other week ? youd best hope no one runs you close next season because you lot always bottle it if theres a hint of pressure.... recent oldfirm..... cup final..... etc etc
		
Click to expand...

Haud on an i'll put the rod away.....caught one Hun,it's a big un as well.

I never realised the also cup counted toward the league title.


----------



## Revolt (Apr 7, 2012)

counts towards the treble that you had all claimed as in the bag, your ned of a manager will never have the composure to achieve that  on the other hand......4 years, 3 managers, 36 players & a 10 point deduction was all it took, well in


----------



## Dodger (Apr 7, 2012)

Revolt said:



			counts towards the treble that you had all claimed as in the bag, your ned of a manager will never have the composure to achieve that  on the other hand......4 years, 3 managers, 36 players & a 10 point deduction was all it took, well in 

Click to expand...

Where as yours will??!!

I sincerely hope the fat fool is in charge for a long while as he is the worst boss the SPL has had in a long while,thankfully for him the fact you have gone into administration has masked what a fecking god awful gaffer he is....how many points was it you were clear,wasn't the league done and dusted in October?

Only a matter of time until the lid is finally put on your clubs coffin lid and I for one will enjoy my jelly and ice cream when that day comes.Happy days.:cheers:


----------



## chris661 (Apr 7, 2012)

Revolt said:



			counts towards the treble that you had all claimed as in the bag, your ned of a manager will never have the composure to achieve that  on the other hand......4 years, 3 managers, 36 players & a 10 point deduction was all it took, well in 

Click to expand...

Ha ha ha ha ha so Celtic hadn't overturned a 15 point deficit BEFORE "ra peepul" went into liquidation? I see Sir brown brogues got an honour from the city council for services to Glasgow, I never knew spending "ra peepul" into liquidation was a service :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 8, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			Looking forward to tonights match, love watching an old firm game quite fancy going to one at some point. 
Thought the Sunderland Toon games had an interesting atmosphere, must be on another level when these two meet.


Wouldnt mind going to the Milan Derby too!  Any one been?
		
Click to expand...

Interesting that on the boat race thread lots thought it pointless, surely heres another candidate, two exceedingly mediocre teams in a third rate league, this too is a two horse race year after year.  Hopefully rangers will cease to exist and thec whole pointless league will disappear.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 9, 2012)

Just back from Crieff Hydro and last night I went down to kids club to pick my nephew up,they were just having their sweet when I noticed a familiar face on the next table picking up his Grand Weans.......Watty Smith!!

But to top it off it was jelly and ice cream the kids were polishing off!!:whoo:

Made me chortle,had a bit craic with him,nice fella,especially for a currant.


----------



## smange (Apr 9, 2012)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Interesting that on the boat race thread lots thought it pointless, surely heres another candidate, two exceedingly mediocre teams in a third rate league, this too is a two horse race year after year.  Hopefully rangers will cease to exist and thec whole pointless league will disappear.
		
Click to expand...

Of course the English Premiership is always such an open affair isnt it?

Twice as many teams and only two or three who have a hope in hell of winning it, doesnt that mean the ratio of teams with a chance of winning it is actually higher in Scotland than England?

A vast majority of English football fans really do need to stop believing everything they hear on Sky TV about the Premiership being "the best league in the world", remember these people are only trying to attract viewers so they can keep earning their hugely inflated salaries. 

Why dont you take a step back from your over inflated English football ego and try watching matches with an open mind and you may just realise that matches in the Spanish and the German leagues are far more entertaining than the vast majority of games in the Premiership.

As for Scottish football being pointless, what an absolutely ignorant and arrogant remark


----------



## Elnerd (Apr 10, 2012)

Rangers cost me ******* 80 quid! grr, all they had to do was hold out for 3 minutes ***!


----------



## Naybrains (Apr 15, 2012)

Little Mr Lennon not too happy today. Beaten 2-1 by hearts in the Scottish Cup Semifinal.
Was a dodgy Penalty decision though!


----------



## DelB (Apr 15, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			Was a dodgy Penalty decision though!
		
Click to expand...

No dodgier than the decision to let Celtic's offside goal stand!!


----------



## Dodger (Apr 15, 2012)

Further proof that our game is corrupt.

We will have to be more ruthless in next years Champions League final.

Will be a great day,I think I may go to the game with my Jambo father and pull for the Hibbees of course.


----------



## A1ex (Apr 15, 2012)

If Celtic had any sense they'd boot Lennon out. Worst manager at a big club, ever. Now is the time for Celtic to get a proper man in and make things happen when Rangers are at rock bottom.

As it is, they'll probably plod on with him and Rangers will be back winning titles in a year or two.


----------



## Alan (Apr 15, 2012)

Shameful that dross like Hibs are in the final, And as for Hearts their hands are on the trophy how many dodgy penalties can you get in a cup run they robbed St Johnstone in the last round.

How can the worst team in the league be in the final???:sbox:


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Apr 15, 2012)

A1ex said:



			If Celtic had any sense they'd boot Lennon out. Worst manager at a big club, ever. Now is the time for Celtic to get a proper man in and make things happen when Rangers are at rock bottom.

As it is, they'll probably plod on with him and Rangers will be back winning titles in a year or two.
		
Click to expand...

Can I ask what your exact problem is with Neil Lennon?


----------



## DelB (Apr 15, 2012)

Alan said:



			How can the worst team in the league be in the final???:sbox:
		
Click to expand...

Dunfermline aren't in the final, Trumpet!


----------



## Alan (Apr 15, 2012)

DelB said:



			Dunfermline aren't in the final, Trumpet! 

Click to expand...

Dunfermline aren't the worst team in the league really maybe on league position but for football ability the cabbage take some beating.


----------



## DelB (Apr 15, 2012)

Alan said:



			Dunfermline aren't the worst team in the league really maybe on league position but for football ability the cabbage take some beating.
		
Click to expand...

:thup: :cheers:


----------



## Dodger (Apr 15, 2012)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Can I ask what your exact problem is with Neil Lennon?
		
Click to expand...

I'll tell you what my problem is with him......he is a cock,a total embarrassment to a great football club.

I hope after today's after match shenanigans he gets the boot and we go and appoint Lambert,we should,with the squad we have,be dominating for years to come but with Lennon at the helm this will not happen,he is so one dimensional it is unreal and he's a class less man to go with it.Great player and servant to the club but he cannot continue to deflect away from the fact his team bottles a huge percentage of big games and his comments today are a huge embarrassment.


----------



## smange (Apr 15, 2012)

OUCH!!!

Below the belt there Del, We only didnt reach the final coz we had to play a home game 

If only we could have had every game away from East End we would have been OK

And yes I actually agree with you, we are far and away the worst team in the league


----------



## Iaing (Apr 15, 2012)

Certainly not a Celtic supporter but I'd like to give my thoughts on Neil Lennon.
He's not man enough to be managing one of the great teams of European football. All you ever hear is bile directed against the match officials and any team who dare to have the temerity to beat Celtic.
By all means be a " Club Man ". But also be man enough to be magnanimous in victory and dignified in defeat.


----------



## DelB (Apr 15, 2012)

Iaing said:



			By all means be a " Club Man ". But also be man enough to be magnanimous in victory and dignified in defeat.
		
Click to expand...

Nail on head. Well said, Iain. :thup:


----------



## Alan (Apr 15, 2012)

Dodger said:



			I hope after today's after match shenanigans he gets the boot and we go and appoint Lambert,we should,with the squad we have,be dominating for years to come but with Lennon at the helm this will not happen
		
Click to expand...

Why the hell would Lambert leave the EPL for the SPL? The Old Firm need to live in the real world. I don't even think Coyle would come back home now.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 15, 2012)

Alan said:



			Why the hell would Lambert leave the EPL for the SPL? The Old Firm need to live in the real world. I don't even think Coyle would come back home now.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure he would but then MON came,changed scape now right enough but if I had a choice between Norwich,a small provincial club or Celtic,or Rangers for that matter, it wouldn't be Norwich I would choose.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 16, 2012)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Can I ask what your exact problem is with Neil Lennon?
		
Click to expand...

il give you my thoughts if i can ..  as a neutral outsider , he is a knob of a man who does not know how to behave himself or act as the main representitive  of a well established & well known team as Celtic .. 
Ok all managers have their moments but he is OTT , he throws the toys out of the cot big time the min a decision goes against him .. He seems to have no idea how to represent himself or his club in a professional manner .. IMO for what its worth Celtic would go from strenght to strenght with a manager with a cooler head & attitude .. wearing your emotions on your sleeve is to be admired at time but his representation of himself is very poor & unfortunatly that puts people (neutrals) off the club as a whole .. just my own opinion tho .


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Apr 16, 2012)

Alan said:



			Shameful that dross like Hibs are in the final, And as for Hearts their hands are on the trophy how many dodgy penalties can you get in a cup run they robbed St Johnstone in the last round.

How can the worst team in the league be in the final???:sbox:
		
Click to expand...

Stop the feckin bus.

This is a cup competition, not the league.We've played two SPL teams who, going by your theory should have beaten us.We went to a 1st div team who papped us out last year and handled them easily.We're there on merit, as are the jambos.

It's already been pointed out, but we're not the worst team in the league, dunfie are.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 16, 2012)

Adi2Dassler said:



			Stop the feckin bus.

This is a cup competition, not the league.We've played two SPL teams who, going by your theory should have beaten us.We went to a 1st div team who papped us out last year and handled them easily.We're there on merit, as are the jambos.

It's already been pointed out, but we're not the worst team in the league, dunfie are.
		
Click to expand...


Merit my backside.

Good job Willie Collum decided not to bother awarding Aberdeen the blatant free kick that led to Hibs winner on Saturday. Terrible game involving two terrible side with a terrible referee. Also a terrible Hibs support, Aberdeen fans travelled in greater numbers from a greater distance. 

Scottish football is dead. 

Get rid of both the Old Farm and start again from grass roots up and play summer football for a start.

Hibs Hearts. Mini Celtic V's Mini Rangers. Whoop whoop can't wait to watch that dross.


----------



## Val (Apr 16, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Merit my backside.

Good job Willie Collum decided not to bother awarding Aberdeen the blatant free kick that led to Hibs winner on Saturday. Terrible game involving two terrible side with a terrible referee. Also a terrible Hibs support, Aberdeen fans travelled in greater numbers from a greater distance. 

Scottish football is dead. 

Get rid of both the Old Farm and start again from grass roots up and play summer football for a start.

Hibs Hearts. Mini Celtic V's Mini Rangers. Whoop whoop can't wait to watch that dross.
		
Click to expand...

I bet you hope your working, the locals may need some back up


----------



## smange (Apr 16, 2012)

Adi2Dassler said:



			It's already been pointed out, but we're not the worst team in the league, dunfie are.
		
Click to expand...

Hey leave us out of this, its a thread about the Old Infirm

Anyway, Hibs are now gonna be thinking about the final and take their eyes of the league matches and the mighty Pars are gonna catch them and relegate them:whoo:


As for the Neil Lennon debate, only the most blinkered Celtic fan can seriously not see that he is a complete cretin of a man who every time he speaks strips yet another bit of dignity away from Celtics reputation, he is an odious little man


----------



## SS2 (Apr 16, 2012)

smange said:



			...the mighty Pars...
		
Click to expand...

(insert bemused and amazed smiley face thing here)


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Apr 16, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Merit my backside.

Good job Willie Collum decided not to bother awarding Aberdeen the blatant free kick that led to Hibs winner on Saturday. Terrible game involving two terrible side with a terrible referee. Also a terrible Hibs support, Aberdeen fans travelled in greater numbers from a greater distance. 

Scottish football is dead. 

Get rid of both the Old Farm and start again from grass roots up and play summer football for a start.

Hibs Hearts. Mini Celtic V's Mini Rangers. Whoop whoop can't wait to watch that dross.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, merit.Decisions go against football teams, that's part of the game.As for support, it was even.They had one more section in the west stand but didn't really use the south at all, we almost filled the south and had one less section in the east.
I had a good chat with an Aberdeen fan before the game, wished him well and he did likewise.

As for the mini-celtic/rangers remark, it shows you up as knowing the square route of feck all about Hibs.you always have the option of not watching either the cup final or any other game in Scotland if you think it's that dull.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 16, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Merit my backside.

Good job Willie Collum decided not to bother awarding Aberdeen the blatant free kick that led to Hibs winner on Saturday. Terrible game involving two terrible side with a terrible referee. Also a terrible Hibs support, Aberdeen fans travelled in greater numbers from a greater distance. 

Scottish football is dead. 

Get rid of both the Old Farm and start again from grass roots up and play summer football for a start.

Hibs Hearts. Mini Celtic V's Mini Rangers. Whoop whoop can't wait to watch that dross.
		
Click to expand...

Classic Craw,a true classic reply.:rofl:

I must be wrong but I feel that this final could be a great occasion and it will capture the publics imagination....indeed I actually said to my old man on Saturday that I could actually suffer a defeat as I thought the prospect of a Hearts v Hibs final was a fantastic one and certainly has me looking forward to it more than an Aberdeen v Hearts one or even a Celtic v Aberdeen one for that matter.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 29, 2012)

Ah,what a pleasing end to the Old Firm derby games.

As easy a 3-0 as you will ever,ever see.

Arsenal Fans....how the hell did Kyle Bartley ever get Wenger to offer him a contract?A truly dreadful footballer who got torn a new one this afternoon.

Nice touch the P.A. system playing the 3 Degrees "When will I see you again" at the final whistle!!:rofl:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 29, 2012)

Smange.
That's strange, I have a feeling in my water that Hibs will win the Cup and be relegated.
As a Jambo that's a tough call!


----------



## chris661 (Apr 29, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Ah,what a pleasing end to the Old Firm derby games.

As easy a 3-0 as you will ever,ever see.

Arsenal Fans....how the hell did Kyle Bartley ever get Wenger to offer him a contract?A truly dreadful footballer who got torn a new one this afternoon.

Nice touch the P.A. system playing the 3 Degrees "When will I see you again" at the final whistle!!:rofl:






Click to expand...

:whoo:

[video=youtube;0zi4FwUGsX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zi4FwUGsX4[/video]

:rofl:


----------



## Dodger (Apr 29, 2012)

chris661 said:



			:whoo:

[video=youtube;0zi4FwUGsX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zi4FwUGsX4[/video]

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...


:whoo::rofl::thup:


----------



## Val (Apr 29, 2012)

"your Rangers till July" was the response to the Rangers signing "Rangers till I die"

Hilarious


----------



## SammmeBee (Apr 29, 2012)

Tesco time......


----------



## LanDog (Apr 29, 2012)

chris661 said:



			:whoo:

[video=youtube;0zi4FwUGsX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zi4FwUGsX4[/video]

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: Hilarious


----------



## Dodger (Apr 29, 2012)

Talk about kicking them when they are down - Your Grandchildren Will Be Celtic Fans!:rofl:


----------



## LanDog (Apr 29, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Talk about kicking them when they are down - Your Grandchildren Will Be Celtic Fans!:rofl:






Click to expand...

 they'll have no other choice. :rofl:


----------



## chris661 (Apr 29, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Talk about kicking them when they are down - Your Grandchildren Will Be Celtic Fans!:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I liked the one saying for every fiver Celtic spend we will owe a tenner :rofl: comedy gold!


----------

